# Black Water Good For Rbp's



## Colty

Hi..Am thinking of using a Black water extract to my reds tank..Is that harmful to them (any quantity limits).Suggest me which would be best Indian almond leaves or a balck water extract..


----------



## Ægir

I personally dont want to keep adding something to the tank for a visual benefit

If you had PH issues, sure... otherwise not worth it IMO

Lots of reading in the chemistry forum, or try the search bar at the top.


----------



## Colty

i heard that indian almond leaves would help in the spawning process and also make them settled like their natural environment by enhancing the colors...


----------



## Ægir

up to the owner of the tank... one more thing to worry about, and no proven benefits unless you have PH issues


----------



## Colty

Thanks man!!!for u r suggestion


----------



## Colty

Hi..I just tested by adding some black water in tank they show some aggression and some coloring...and less skittish.They are about 5-6 inches whats the breeding age any suggestion.


----------



## Ægir

There is really no "age" or size to it... some breed earlier than others, and things like water quality, day legnth etc. Mine are 6-7" and nothing yet.

An overgrown planted tank might feel more comfortable to them, but not be visually appealing for you.

All sorts of reading in the breeding section, most people have listed their water parameters etc and done a good job with pics.


----------



## Colty

Thanks Man...I will reach u in case of any doubts..help me out in case.


----------



## Piranha_man

Neither.

Peat in the filters man...
It's all about the peat.


----------



## Colty

I got the Tetra extract man but not worth at all....water turned clear after 2 days..Gonna try peat else "No black water" at all..


----------



## scent troll

I never had any luck with those sorts of products. the best thing I ever had to change waters appearance was new drift wood. but as you see it fades away in days regardless.


----------



## Colty

Natural appearance is better than artificial addings..I tried the TETRA extract man worst of all,the water turned clear within 2 days..since i heard of those Indian almond leaves i tried those stuffs,it gave me some better result not in the scope of breeding but it reduced the shyness among them and enhanced some color and they turned violent...


----------



## scent troll

yeah I found the same to be true. I did a little experimenting with pet shop stuff. anything that works seemed to work for a very limited time. im not big on adding things to my tanks water in the first place. surprisingly the best effects ive ever obtained were through adding something like drift wood. it would naturally dye the water for several weeks until the filter cleaned out the water.


----------



## Colty

Ya you are right man.But i think using peat would be far better than these additives.Now am out of all these things just a regular kinda settings.I thought of setting a planted aquarium but these beasts are too large so i thought they would uproot them and also a need of care would be high and costly.


----------



## scent troll

honestly what I always did was just control the lighting. I found that using some floating colored plants (no tacky looking ones) I could give the water a murky appearance...or simply adding tin foil below the strip lighting could also control the lighting.

additives in water to me are sketchy


----------



## Colty

Floating plants????







Can u list a few


----------



## scent troll

well you can go about it a few ways. for instance I always used the fake plastic plants to obtain the look that I mentioned. generally they wont snip at or bit a plant above them. its only in their skittish swimming do they accidentally ingest plants they bit. go to the store and pick yourself up a large or x large plant that suits your desired look and simply anchor it to the lid of the tank and let it drape over the water. it will give a very very cool shadowy effect to the tank.










something like this but obviously not so much of a plant...scale it down...but you get the idea


----------

